# Mon écran est en négatif



## sharky (28 Avril 2003)

Lorsque je démarre mon iMac, tout va bien je suis en millions de couleurs. Mais dès que je me suis authentifié, il passe en négatif... Savez vous comment corriger cela ?

Merci !


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2003)

tu n'aurais pas changé le mode d'affichage dans les preferences accés universel ?


----------



## sharky (28 Avril 2003)

tu es un Dieu ! Merci !


----------

